# Jack in the Box music



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm looking for a Jack in the Box toy music sound..The Pop goes the Weasel one. Any one have anything like that?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wouldn't you rather have the chicken dance? Now that I do have. LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I didn't but I do now 

No pop up sound.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Sounds/jack_in_box_noclick.mp3

With pop up sound.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Sounds/jack_in_box_withpop.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! Thanks Haunti..that's exactly what I needed.


----------

